# Hand Plane Values



## ehagler80 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have 2 Freud Professional Smooth Planes. both are made out of wood and have wooden boxes to keep them in. Trying to determine what they are worth. I've searched and searched but to no avail.


they are: Freud Item# SP010 It is about 10" long 

Freud Item# JP001 It is about 24" long

Both are in like new condition and look to have never been used.
Anyone have any ideas on what they could be worth?
Anyone interested in them, as I will never use them?


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you sure they're made by Freud? From the picture you posted, the iron in the longer one looks like it was pulled out of a metal bodied plane. I can't quite see the smaller one, but it looks the same. That seems odd in a professionally made wood-body plane. Can you give us pictures of just the iron (the cutting blade), including any makers mark, and maybe some more views of the bodies?

Where did you come up with the model numbers? As I'm sure you know, Google doesn't come up with anything at all for Freud with those numbers (except your posts in a bunch of forums asking about them).

They're nice looking planes, and even if they're not collectors items, I imagine you can find a buyer if they work.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

They're "vintage" 1980s knockoffs of the Emmerich, worth whatever a cheap knockoff of an Emmerich is worth. I'd pay you $2.50 each, but you gotta pay postage and I expect them to be sent express. 

The larger (jointer sized) Freud metal planes are worth a bit more - maybe 1/2 the price of a somewhat decent Stanley from the same vintage, but only because while everyone was still cranking out [email protected] #4 and #5 sized planes by that time, nobody was making an "affordable" jointer (Stanley and MF still were cranking them out, but although the price kept up with inflation, quality lagged just a wee bit.)


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> They're "vintage" 1980s knockoffs of the Emmerich, worth whatever a cheap knockoff of an Emmerich is worth. I'd pay you $2.50 each, but you gotta pay postage and I expect them to be sent express.
> 
> The larger (jointer sized) Freud metal planes are worth a bit more - maybe 1/2 the price of a somewhat decent Stanley from the same vintage, but only because while everyone was still cranking out [email protected] #4 and #5 sized planes by that time, nobody was making an "affordable" jointer (Stanley and MF still were cranking them out, but although the price kept up with inflation, quality lagged just a wee bit.)


If you still have them Ill buy them if its a good price can do Paypal also Thanks


----------



## ehagler80 (Jan 26, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> They're "vintage" 1980s knockoffs of the Emmerich, worth whatever a cheap knockoff of an Emmerich is worth. I'd pay you $2.50 each, but you gotta pay postage and I expect them to be sent express.
> 
> The larger (jointer sized) Freud metal planes are worth a bit more - maybe 1/2 the price of a somewhat decent Stanley from the same vintage, but only because while everyone was still cranking out [email protected] #4 and #5 sized planes by that time, nobody was making an "affordable" jointer (Stanley and MF still were cranking them out, but although the price kept up with inflation, quality lagged just a wee bit.)



$2.50 each? really? or is that a typo?
Also have a Stanley Bailey No4 and a No7. Interested?
Have an email I can contact you?
thanks


----------



## ehagler80 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you are interested in them shoot me an email to [email protected].
Also have a Stanley Bailey No4 and a No7 metal plane.
THanks!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

ehagler80 said:


> $2.50 each? really? or is that a typo?
> Also have a Stanley Bailey No4 and a No7. Interested?
> Have an email I can contact you?
> thanks


No I'm not interested. Did you read the rules of this forum when you signed up, or did you rush by that in your hurry to throw up a for sale sign? There's a classified section. Stick around and talk about woodworking. Hit 25 posts and you can put a for-sale in the classifieds section, not try to sneak it in the Hand Tools. 

You know google's pretty fast on their feet too - you posted the same thing on Fine Woodworkers forum and woodworkers institute. Is that your idea of mass marketing?


----------



## ehagler80 (Jan 26, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> No I'm not interested. Did you read the rules of this forum when you signed up, or did you rush by that in your hurry to throw up a for sale sign? There's a classified section. Stick around and talk about woodworking. Hit 25 posts and you can put a for-sale in the classifieds section, not try to sneak it in the Hand Tools.
> 
> You know google's pretty fast on their feet too - you posted the same thing on Fine Woodworkers forum and woodworkers institute. Is that your idea of mass marketing?


Nope not my idea of mass marketing, it's my idea of using different outlets that are online to pick others brains and knowledge about what I have, actually what my father has, and is asking me to find out what they are worth and if anyone has any interest in them. So go preach to someone else, just trying to find out some info. :thumbsup:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I guess you told me. "Interested" and "got an email address" confused me - sure looked like an offer to sell. For that matter, so does "if anybody has any interest in them." Silly me, guess my English isn't as good as it once was. I'll stop preaching - I never was much on the pulpit. But I'm gonna stick around calling you a troll for ignoring the rules and coming here to sell instead of talking about how to use the tools. Just because I can, and just because you seem like the kind of slow-witted individual who won't catch on the first time. 

The path to enlightenment is five-fold:
1. Remove your head from your butt.
2. Wipe the [email protected] off your eyes.
3, Look around.
4. Realize you're in the wrong.
5. Move on. 

Oh and I'll make it all nice and cozy with a few smileys - :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnray Jr? Is that you?

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Johnray Jr? Is that you?


I was just keeping the spot warm for you firemedic, figured you'd be busy with the new apprentice and all. But if you're ready, I'll step back and let a pro go at it. :laughing:


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

ehagler80 said:


> Nope not my idea of mass marketing, it's my idea of using different outlets that are online to pick others brains and knowledge about what I have, actually what my father has, and is asking me to find out what they are worth and if anyone has any interest in them:


Dude! Be fair here. If you really want to know what we think your planes are worth, you could have asked that question. And, before you get all indignant, Joe DID fire a warning shot across your bow. When that happens, matey, you either heave to or take the broadside.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> I was just keeping the spot warm for you firemedic, figured you'd be busy with the new apprentice and all. But if you're ready, I'll step back and let a pro go at it. :laughing:


Lol, I'm not really needed here. BTW, Jr is in my lap taking it all in right now... He's going to make me look mild tempered :laughing:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Lol, I'm not really needed here. BTW, Jr is in my lap taking it all in right now... He's going to make me look mild tempered :laughing:


They have a way of helping you find other parts of yourself. :smile:


ehagler80, 
If you are really just looking to know what you have and perhaps unload them I wish you well, but recognize that we get people popping up on the forum regularly who are not here to talk woodworking. When someone comes in ready to sell something in their first posts it's a red flag. Might not be warranted here and if that's the case welcome! There is an awful lot to learn and some experienced hands (and less experienced like myself) willing to share their time and knowledge. My suggestion is to step back, get to know the forum a bit including the rules as Joe said. Then tell us about your own woodworking. Share pix of projects, ask questions, answer questions and so on. Selling is fine in the classifieds but you've got to be around for just a little while.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fire medic, [email protected]@-h^^^% it isn't me. You sure are a trouble maker. whats your poblem? I did real good with the powermatic manuals, about $150+ profit! Still have the drill press, but I know it would be slow, might keep it and sell the 1 I have, after I sold the vise, I'm down to $30 in it, so I don't care, did have a $100 ofter but said no. I had a great month selling on Ebay, i didn't count up my paypal transfers but the ebay bill was near $300, so I did great. Also sold alot of stuff at the flee. Got a planer and bandsaw repaired, so there's another $600-700. Also sold a table I redid, for $60 profit, had about an 1 hour in it. If I see any profitable woodworking stuff around I'll list it, them you can disrespect me, but I'll be smiling all the way to the bank.:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> Fire medic, [email protected]@-h^^^% it isn't me. You sure are a trouble maker. whats your poblem? I did real good with the powermatic manuals, about $150+ profit! Still have the drill press, but I know it would be slow, might keep it and sell the 1 I have, after I sold the vise, I'm down to $30 in it, so I don't care, did have a $100 ofter but said no. I had a great month selling on Ebay, i didn't count up my paypal transfers but the ebay bill was near $300, so I did great. Also sold alot of stuff at the flee. Got a planer and bandsaw repaired, so there's another $600-700. Also sold a table I redid, for $60 profit, had about an 1 hour in it. If I see any profitable woodworking stuff around I'll list it, them you can disrespect me, but I'll be smiling all the way to the bank.:yes:


For OP-
Ehagler, you are probably a lil put off with this forum because of above but just know that this forum is full of a lot of knowledgeable guys with great attitudes and eagerness to help. Unfortunately the above reply is not from one of those said guys. He's a spammer that we can not seem to banish from the forum.

@ johnrayofsunshine
  ...sniffle sniffle, you are SO mean.

Seriously, johnboy, you really enjoy a good whoop'n don't you.

I really don't care if you are rich or poor, johnboy, it doesn't affect me in any way so congrats johnboy. Although while we're talking bout that I'll be sure to go out and hug an abortion doctor and tell him he's obviously a terrific guy cause people keep paying him... and prolly ask him where he was a lil over 60 hrs ago and why he wasn't helping momma johnboy save the tool world from another ignorant bastardo who would grow up to have serious mental instability, zero moral value and who likes to call me bad names. 

This thread is about a hand plane, and quite honestly no one cares about your eBay business. Also, quit spamming the rest of the site with eBay listings crap it's against the CoC. Oh, and dad GUMMIT... Buy yourself of copy of hooked on phonics, I bet there are cheap copies on eBay! I don't speak bumbling idiot and your horrible spelling and grammar doesn't help.

As always, johnboy, have a TERRIFIC DAY!!! and DO be careful crossing the street... ya wouldn't want to accidentally get run over. I'd be so lost without someone to call me cute pet names.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

johnray said:


> Fire medic, [email protected]@-h^^^% it isn't me. You sure are a trouble maker. whats your poblem? :


Johnray, I am haven't been here long, but it doesn't take long to figure out who the real contributors are and firemedic seems to me to bring a lot of experience and a great attitude to the table. 

This might be a good time to ask yourself, johnray; what positive contributions do you bring to the table? Just how are you helping your fellow woodworkers?

Please don't just rant and rave, johnray: impress us with a willingness to share some of your vast store of knowledge, wisdom and experience with us novices. Praise other people's work and make them feel better about taking on that next big project.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Lol, I'm not really needed here. BTW, Jr is in my lap taking it all in right now... He's going to make me look mild tempered :laughing:


What Jr looks like when we get to post from johnray.... :laughing:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cute kid-:thumbsup: looks a little on the ornery side to me though.:laughing:


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

He's just jealous cause I have more machines, tools , wood, bigger shop, get more tools cheaper, sell more tools, and have more skill them him.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I see were still getting along just fine here on wood talk :laughing:


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

johnray said:


> He's just jealous cause I have more machines, tools , wood, bigger shop, get more tools cheaper, sell more tools, and have more skill them him.


We are all still waiting to be impressed with your wisdom, knowledge and vast experience, johnray.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

johnray said:


> He's just jealous cause I have more machines, tools , wood, bigger shop, get more tools cheaper, sell more tools, and have more skill them him.


The ONLY shill I see you have is your Mouth put your money where your mouth is show us some your work not anybodys elses 
Oh I forgot thats all you can do is talk **** But do have a nice day :laughing:


----------



## GilaJorge (Sep 14, 2007)

I have lurked here for some time and gathered much useful information...primarily from FireMedic who has graciously provided same patiently and extensively. Thank you and in time hope to be able to reciprocate more extensively. Expecially with pictures of my projectes previously referred to. Thank you very much. Blessings.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by johnray
Fire medic, [email protected]@-h^^^% it isn't me. You sure are a trouble maker. whats your poblem? :
Ok Today I went on to a thread named " TableSaw Advice for a Newbie" I read entire thread and then at the very bottom I see a very Disturbing post by JohnRay which I immediately replied to. Out of pure curiosity I went and did a search of all JohnRay post and was more disturbed. Why you Ask? Well I'm going to tell you this is the most Professional Woodworking Forum Online. The wealth of Knowledge on this site is by far the best you will find. People come to this site seeking knowledge from true professionals. Your unprofessional attitude or anyone for that matter will not be Tolerated


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> He's just jealous cause I have more machines, tools , wood, bigger shop, get more tools cheaper, sell more tools, and have more skill them him.


Hahaha... How'd you know I was jealous of your POS hole garage??? You know, it's not all the clutter, junk, broke down car, rusted tools, painted workbench that's smaller than my coffee table... No no... It's that BAD TO THE BONE sandpaper rack! YES IN DEED, sure wish I was talented enough for complicated builds like that! If your ever in Louisiana you should come by the shop and show me how you ever did that. I'm sure there is enough scrap plywood scattered about in the 8,400 sqft shop to build a couple and maybe a pencil holder or two and paper weight for c-man:smile: 

And for the record... I'm definitely working with much more wood :yes:

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why don't we all just ad johnray to our ignore lists? That way we don't have to see his posts. :yes:


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm surprised that nobody spotted the OP had the screen name of 'ehagler80'. I'm guessing born in 1980 and sells things online thus short for electronic haggler. 

In between the gems of woodworking knowledge I glean from here, I love the animosity between some old friends just as much.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

And, in addition to that, I think that I have seen a magazine article with those planes in it. I think they might be kits?


----------

